# Fyi



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

LCB Three Bait n Tackle in South Daytona.

Is going out of Bus.

I Got e few things today still bunch left..... 

They had 50% off everything


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Where is that. anyway?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Location*



sprtsracer said:


> Where is that. anyway?


Small strip plaza in s.Daytona next to the old south trust Bank .think its another bank now. Basically kitty corner from Long Jon Silvers to the North.

Think it's Patindaytona's neck of the woods he is probably down there loading up.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Do you have phone number for the shop?. I am looking for a good 12' surf spinning rod.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

DVO said:


> Do you have phone number for the shop?. I am looking for a good 12' surf spinning rod.


Will stop by there later today and let you know. If not, I may have one for sale cheap, but I'll have to check what I have.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Dang...stopped in there today! Picked up some Gulp shrimp (molting) Gulp Sand Fleas, and Gulp peeler crab...$1.50 per pack! DAMN!!! Looked for Circle hooks, but they were all gone. *DVO*...the rods they had all looked used and cheap...wouldn't recommend.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks sprtsracer.

I am in the process to order a Tsunami Airwave 12'. This is a mid-grade rod, and OK for my pomps fishing.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

That's a good rod for the money and I think you'll be happy with it.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Yes*



emanuel said:


> That's a good rod for the money and I think you'll be happy with it.


That would be matched nicely with that Spheros 12000


----------

